# OUKITEL



## phillbradyy

hey, I have a OUKITEL original phone, only about three months old, was working perfectly till about half hour ago when it turned itself off, and when I try to hard reset it, everytime I go to select a option from the menu the phone freezes, so I take the battery out and try to turn it back on and it just stays on the boot screen.

thank you in advance


----------

